# Feedback required on my new Website



## mswiech (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello, 

I am looking to get some feedback on my website that I have build. If you can please provide said feedback it would be greatly appreciated.


Reviews - Mike Swiech | Photography

Thank you

Mike


----------



## KmH (Feb 11, 2013)

Required? :lmao:

Looks good. Are you licensing the product images in your product reviews, or are you the copyright owner?

http://www.jdsupra.com/legalnews/the-law-of-using-images-from-the-web-on-83653/


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 11, 2013)

KmH said:


> Required? :lmao:



are we going to get banned from the forum if we don't check it out?


----------



## pixmedic (Feb 11, 2013)

ok...ill bite. 
firstly, saying you have loved photography for "many moons now"....kinda weird. 
your main page is random product reviews. some photography related, some not...also weird. (to me anyway)
you introduce yourself as "the Lead Principal Photographer and owner of Mike Swiech | Photography", which is great and all...but I hope your equipment list is a little better than what you have in your signature. (Nikon D3100,Nikkor AF-S 50mm f/1.8G,Metz 50 AF-1)
not that there's anything wrong with that gear...it just doesn't really say "I am a professional that owns my own photography company"...not one thats doing very well anyway. 
im not really sure what all the "tags" are for on the right side of all your pages. i didn't bother to click on any. 
the white background is a little...bland for a website. plain white background, black lettering. it IS clean though, with not much junk to have to filter through.  

the site does seem however, to have more space dedicated to facebook, blog links, "tags", twitter, and reviews, than it does for anything related to actually taking or selling  a picture or service.  I don't see anything on there about what services you provide, where you are located, and how much your services cost.  your galleries are a bit sparce, and a bit random. not that random is bad mind you...but again, i have NO idea what kind of services you are trying to sell, and the galleries dont help fill in any blanks. 
on a positive note, the site does have a clean look to it, and isn't cluttered with a million side pages and huge graphics that take forever to load. 

I hope this review of your website has met your requirements.


----------

